# Dallas Mavericks vs Philadelphia 76ers (27th February)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*28-27, won 3 - 10-16 @ opponents







 44-11, won 5 - 25-4 @ home
* 
*The Particulars*
Date: Tuesday, February 27, 2006
Time: 7:30 PM CT
TV: FSNSW

*Projected Lineups





































* *(J. Terry, A. Griffin, J. Howard, D. Nowitzki, D. Diop)





































(A. Iverson, K. Ollie, A. Iguodala, C. Webber, S. Hunter)
*
 
The Sixers have been on quite an impressive stretch lately at 4-1 with wins against San Antonio, Cleveland, Milwaukee and Chicago (and a loss to them aswell). The Sixers for some reason always do well against Dallas, I remember them beating us last season when Iverson was out. Dallas can't forget about Chris Webber who is still capable of big matches from time to time 

*LAST MEETING*: Dallas lost 112-97 , November 9th

_*KEY MATCHUP*_







vs








Iverson is currently second in the league in Points Per Game and can go off on any given situation. I'd like to see Devin Harris given the opportunity to have a go at Iverson as Dev is very quick and a decent defensive player. If Dallas can hold Iverson under his season average, then we have a great chance at winning​
*MM's prediction*: Dallas wins this by 7 points with Jerry Stackhouse going off the hook (aka around 20 points)


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

We were winning in Philadelphia during the first matchup in November until Dirk had to leave the game with his injury. Hopefully everything goes well tonight, we get a win, and everyone comes out healthy for the big game on Thursday.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is Josh Howard back in the lineup ?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

croco said:


> Is Josh Howard back in the lineup ?


yeah but hopefully they limit him 15-20 minutes so he can be completely ready for thusday


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> yeah but hopefully they limit him 15-20 minutes so he can be completely ready for thusday


I think he should rest and wait for thursday, i don't want anything to go wrong.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

pointless for him to play right now


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

On behalf of the sixers organization I would like to request you guys stop kicking our asses so badly. Thank you for your time- Red


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Geez...the Spurs are like a killer in a movie...no matter what we do theyre a step right behind us...WE CANT GET AWAY!!!!


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

come thursday we might find out who is the best in the west


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> come thursday we might find out who is the best in the west


Even if we beat them on thurdsay, the Spurs are still the better team. Now if we beat them in the playoffs, then that is a different story.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Boxscore 

Some good facts about the game

Dallas 45 rebounds (4 offensive)
Philadelphia 28 rebounds (14 offensive rebounds)

Dallas 23 assists

Jason Terry 6-7 3 pointers

Marquis Daniels had 16 points - 8 assists - 2 steals
------------------------------------

Dallas only had 1 block

Josh Howard and Devin Harris didn't play - anyone know why?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

If this were a car race, the Mavericks would have spent Monday making final adjustments to the carburetor and tweaking the engine parts to make sure they are legal.

Most importantly, they made sure they didn't lose the key to the ignition.

Dirk Nowitzki left Monday's 104-92 dusting of the Philadelphia 76ers early in the third quarter with a sprained left ankle. After X-rays were negative, Nowitzki returned in the fourth frame to snuff out a rally, much to the relief of the American Airlines Center crowd.
Mavericks/NBA

With Thursday's visit to San Antonio looming, the last thing they wanted to see was a gimpy Nowitzki.

As it turned out, the Mavericks were able to win their 15th consecutive home game by addressing some bugs that had wormed into their system the last few games. They put the drab starts of the previous two outings behind them by going ahead 10-0 and 22-6 before the Sixers broke a sweat.

They rebounded as well as they have in weeks, outboarding Philly 10-0 in the first six minutes and 45-28 overall.

And they overcame injuries. They were missing Josh Howard, Keith Van Horn and Devin Harris even before Nowitzki limped off the floor.

"It was a gutsy performance," coach Avery Johnson said. "Jason Terry was really special. He just made shots. And Marquis [Daniels] was as aggressive as I've seen him all year."

Terry finished with 24 points, hitting six of seven 3-pointers. Daniels, pressed into starting duty with Howard's injury, had 16 points and a season-best eight assists.

And Nowitzki was remarkable, nailing 11 of his 32 points and grabbing five of his 13 rebounds in the fourth quarter after he twisted his ankle when he stepped on Adrian Griffin's foot.

"In a game like this, you hope you correct all the things you need to correct," Darrell Armstrong said. "We did some good things, but we had some injuries. Dirk came back and showed great leadership. That's what your leaders do."

After falling behind by 20 in the second quarter, the Sixers got no closer than 98-92 with 1:48 to play on a Kyle Korver 3-pointer. But Erick Dampier dunked in a nice feed from Terry, and the Sixers missed their last three shots.

And so, the preliminaries have been dispatched. The Mavericks head to San Antonio with both teams rolling and the best record in the Western Conference to be decided over the last 26 games of the season, two of which will be in San Antonio.

The way the Mavericks have won six in a row since a loss at Denver has shown them and others that they are a force the Spurs will have to reckon with.

"This is what you want to take down to San Antonio," Armstrong said. "This team has shown so much character all season. And we're not done." 

Dallas Morning News - Link


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

HIGHLIGHTS FROM THE GAME - GOOD WATCH


----------



## bballworld (Feb 25, 2006)

Jason Terry was flat out on fire throughout this game. 24pts. off of 9-14 from the field and 6-7 from 3 PT range. Daniels also was huge for Dallas getting 8 assist and doing a good job finding the open player. Daniels and Howard are almost interchangeable but Griffin's defense is needed. Stackhouse is the only player tonight that was disappointing. 1-7 with 4 turnovers I believe. Ouch.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006022706Dallas 45 rebounds (4 offensive)
> Philadelphia 28 rebounds (14 offensive rebounds)
> 
> {snip}
> ...


You got that a little twisted. Mavs had 14 offensive rebs and Philly had 4. Your total reb numbers are right though.

Josh didn't play because of the ankle he sprained the other night. I think they wanted to keep it from getting tweaked again before Thursday. Devin was out with the strained quad (I think) that flared up. Also, KVH was listed as "sick", don't know if that means the flu or what.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey sorry I was unable to post on the message board, I was at the Mavs game last night sitting behind the Mavs basket that they started with. Good game for the most part, as a fan I felt the Mavs to be in control most of the game. I was a little disapointed that the crowd did not get into it as much as I hoped they would. I was upset at the refs the whole game though eltting Webber getting away with murder. Dirk was just flat out amazing to watch, in the 2nd quarter the whole starting chanting Mvp. Iverson was really fun to watch in person as well, had to have been the most quiet 29 points ever. I like the fact that the team kept off, right where it left off after Dirk went down. I knew it was not ging to be as bad, after Dirk got up on his own. I hold my breath the entire time he was down because this has not really happended to Dirk yet. I would deffently say the home court advantage is a big deal for the Mavericks. The only reason I could not see Dirk as an Mvp contender is he does have the awesome stats, improved defense, but he has a decent supporting cast around him. I still think he is a Mvp because of the fact he strives to improve day in and day out. He has stepped up and became the leader, and everyone looks to him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Mavericks extended their home winning streak to 15 games with Monday's victory against the 76ers. Dallas is only the third team in the last three years to win 15 consecutive home games within a single season. The Heat (18 in a row) and Spurs (16) both did so in 2004-05. 

After coming back from huge deficits to win their last two games (19 points against Memphis and 24 points against Toronto), the Mavericks put Philadelphia away early, building an 18-point lead (26-8) 6½ minutes into the game. That matched Dallas' second-largest lead during the first quarter of any game this season; *the Mavs had a 26-point first-period lead against Detroit on Nov. 19.*


----------

